# Steampunk Gas Mask



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi all,
I've been dabbling a bit with steampunk since my contest entry. I'm putting the final touches on this gas mask. Hope you like it!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

sorry, I seem to have somehow posted twice.


----------



## Pumpkin head (Aug 14, 2013)

awesome job


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Won't get any better than that! Just perfect!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love steampunk and that is RAD!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Kevin, my middle name is steampunk...yes...it was difficult growing up with that middle name....but....I regress...
Really AWESOME gas mask....I love it! (BTW, I'm going to quit asking what you can't do....because the list of what you CAN do is getting SO LONG!!!)


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Love a nice bit of steampunk.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Awesome Kevin! Check out the Fallout video game series for more inspiration.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Kevin, my middle name is steampunk...yes...it was difficult growing up with that middle name....but....I regress...


You told me you added "steam" to your middle name when you became famous; somehow it sounded better in the lime light.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And when will the rest of the outfit that complements this lovely mask be completed?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Lord Homicide said:


> Awesome Kevin! Check out the Fallout video game series for more inspiration.


Oh yes, Brotherhood of Steel armor is a big inspiration of mine... thanks, everyone!


----------



## sander287 (Aug 12, 2014)

very nice


----------

